# Marshall 5210 combo (from the JCM 800 series) input jack problem



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, I have a Marshall JCM 800 5210 50 watt combo amp and whenever i plug into it there is little volume but when i wiggle the cable going into the amp i can hear the volume increase in some areas but when i let go there is little volume again. Is there any way i could take apart the preamp and fix this or should i bring it to an amp tech.

All help is appreciated.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

First thing i think would be to remove the amp section and check the jack's wires in case they became loose.


----------



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

I solved the problem. The prong inside the jack which contacts the end of the cable wasny contacting fully. i solved this by bending the prong down slightly (because it was on top of the cable). 

Admins please close this thread


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

No closing of thread now. Might as well leave it for anyone else who might be having the same type of problem.


----------

